# Malavita vs Genesis for $25



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

New toe straps on the 2019 would seal the deal there. Genesis easy.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

I'd lean towards the Genesis, but it depends on what you want to do. They both rode pretty similarly to me though.


----------



## CelliniKS (Mar 23, 2015)

Great, Genesis purchased. The seemed too similar to give up the newer strap for $25, but I was slightly on the fence because I'm not crazy about the "lucky penny" color I found the genesis in. Don't really mind the color though if it's the better deal.

Thank's for the help guys.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Honestly, I view the Cartel, Malavita, and Genesis as roughly the same binding in terms of actual performance. They all feel about the same to me. You can put any of those three bindings on 95% of the boards on the market and go ride.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

CelliniKS said:


> Given the choice would you guys go for a 2018 Burton Malavita for $255, or a 2019 Burton Genesis for $280?


Genesis are better in every possible way. 
Even more since all the 2019 have the new toe straps which are 1,000,001 times better than the older one.

But it depends what you like....... some people prefer Malavitas.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

F1EA said:


> Genesis are better in every possible way.
> Even more since all the 2019 have the new toe straps which are 1,000,001 times better than the older one.
> 
> But it depends what you like....... some people prefer Malavitas.


Am I the only person who has never experienced a transformative experience from a binding? IMO, it's the least important piece of gear. As long as the response/flex is what I'm looking for, they're durable, and they're comfortable then let's roll. I do like the Now skate tech, but I don't see it as a make or break thing. The one binding system I've tried and can definitely say that I did not care for was the Salomon shadowfit.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> Am I the only person who has never experienced a transformative experience from a binding? IMO, it's the least important piece of gear. As long as the response/flex is what I'm looking for, they're durable, and they're comfortable then let's roll. I do like the Now skate tech, but I don't see it as a make or break thing. The one binding system I've tried and can definitely say that I did not care for was the Salomon shadowfit.


Well Genesis and Malavita are very similar. 

But the ankle strap in the Genesis is more responsive and comfortable (bigger, more supportive, more comfortable because ZERO pressure points). 

Highback feels a little softer (so more comfortable also because zero pinch or calf bite). And yet, it is more responsive... maybe because it's a little bit taller? Or it's something from the double material...

The footbed feel is about the same. But with the better comfort and response from the ankle and highback you get more response and more comfort. 

So all in all, it's similar... but better, and not yet as expensive as Genesis X.

I guess the benefit of Malavita is a less restrictive ankle strap and kind of simpler tougher highback. But... i like the ankle strap less actually. To the point, I put Genesis strap on my Malavita... and the highback, I guess if beating them on a park, then maybe the Malavita would hold up better.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

linvillegorge said:


> Am I the only person who has never experienced a transformative experience from a binding? IMO, it's the least important piece of gear. As long as the response/flex is what I'm looking for, they're durable, and they're comfortable then let's roll. I do like the Now skate tech, but I don't see it as a make or break thing. The one binding system I've tried and can definitely say that I did not care for was the Salomon shadowfit.


I don't know. Two big binding experiences on my part:

1) When I was demoing the NS Swift, I put my Union Falcors on them. The bindings were way too stiff, and the board actually felt hard to turn, not entirely too sure why. When I put my Rome Katanas and Now Brigades on the board, the board came to life. It felt much better with controlling the board flex. One more note on the Katanas, being able to turn the ankle strap up and above my instep relieved a lot of pressure.

2) Burton binding straps are insanellyyyy comfortable. Don't even notice them on my boots unlike my other bindings.

That said, I do agree that if you're comparing two similar bindings like my Now Drives and Union Falcors, I don't notice a huge difference. THe first ride after a switch always feels different, but I don't feel it will greatly impact my riding and make me any better or worse unless it's a severe mismatch like the Falcors on the Swift.

F1EA: It's weird, I thought the Genesis was more responsive than the malavita, but the burton rep kept saying the Malavitas were more responsive. After riding them both, I am inclined to agree, but they're both so incredibly similar, and I don't think I could tell the difference in a blinded test. I agree with Genesis being all mountain, cushy feel and Malavita being more park oriented.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> I don't know. Two big binding experiences on my part:
> 
> 1) When I was demoing the NS Swift, I put my Union Falcors on them. The bindings were way too stiff, and the board actually felt hard to turn, not entirely too sure why. When I put my Rome Katanas and Now Brigades on the board, the board came to life. It felt much better with controlling the board flex. One more note on the Katanas, being able to turn the ankle strap up and above my instep relieved a lot of pressure.
> 
> ...


100% agreed when you have a board and binding that are badly mismatched in terms of stiffness. I like the Now skate tech, but their straps are mediocre and their buckles are trash. I overall like Burton bindings even if I don't care for the brand. Malavitas are one of my go-to bindings. I really like the feel of Romes but I've never had good luck with durability out of their stuff. Always been a huge fan of Flux. I wish they'd build some more cushion into their footbeds but everything else is spot on.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

My Rome Katana toe straps are trash and keep tearing, but other people seem to ahve good luck with them. The screws are also constantly loosening which is slightly annoying. I really like my Now straps though not as nice as the Burton bindings. I think my next set of bindings will either be Flux DS or Burton Cartel/Malavitas. I have zero brand allegiance haha.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> My Rome Katana toe straps are trash and keep tearing, but other people seem to ahve good luck with them. The screws are also constantly loosening which is slightly annoying. I really like my Now straps though not as nice as the Burton bindings. I think my next set of bindings will either be Flux DS or Burton Cartel/Malavitas. I have zero brand allegiance haha.


The DS rides significantly softer than the Cartel/Vitas IMO. Just keep that in mind. I really like them and that highback has a lot more rigidity to it for heelside turns than you'd expect from hand feel, but in terms of torsional flex, it's a lot softer than the Cartel/Vitas. I consider the Cartel/Vita to be a quiver killer type of binding. Like I said earlier, there aren't many boards on the market that you can't put those things on and just go ride and forget about it. I don't put the DS in that same category. Put them on a board on the stiffer side of mid-flex and you're going to want a little stiffer binding IMO. Put them on a legit stiff board and it's gonna ride you.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

linvillegorge said:


> The DS rides significantly softer than the Cartel/Vitas IMO. Just keep that in mind. I really like them and that highback has a lot more rigidity to it for heelside turns than you'd expect from hand feel, but in terms of torsional flex, it's a lot softer than the Cartel/Vitas. I consider the Cartel/Vita to be a quiver killer type of binding. Like I said earlier, there aren't many boards on the market that you can't put those things on and just go ride and forget about it. I don't put the DS in that same category. Put them on a board on the stiffer side of mid-flex and you're going to want a little stiffer binding IMO. Put them on a legit stiff board and it's gonna ride you.


Yea, definitely leaning towards the Vitas. Realistically I don't need bindings having Drives, Brigades, Falcors, and Katanas, but I'm a sucker for gear :grin:


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> I don't know. Two big binding experiences on my part:
> 
> 1) When I was demoing the NS Swift, I put my Union Falcors on them. The bindings were way too stiff, and the board actually felt hard to turn, not entirely too sure why. When I put my Rome Katanas and Now Brigades on the board, the board came to life. It felt much better with controlling the board flex. One more note on the Katanas, being able to turn the ankle strap up and above my instep relieved a lot of pressure.
> 
> ...


I have zero trust in reps, shop people and anyone in general... but I can see people preferring Malavitas, for the same reason people prefer softer boots, less restrictive bindings, etc. 

I have and use both a lot. Genesis is more responsive. Not by THAT much, but the little bit extra is definitely welcome. I can 100% tell the difference, especially on the same board. But for me the deal maker is the ankle strap. I'd get Genesis over Malavita even if only for the ankle strap and like I said, I use Genesis straps on my Malavitas.

In the case of the Post 1, the toe strap is even further improvement because it's 2019... but that's separate.

That said, i can use any of those bindings on any of my boards and they will be fine. So the real choice is by colour...


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Yea, I wanna get some bindings with color in them now. I'm tired of my plain drab black ones!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

F1EA said:


> I have zero trust in reps, shop people and anyone in general... but I can see people preferring Malavitas, for the same reason people prefer softer boots, less restrictive bindings, etc.
> 
> I have and use both a lot. Genesis is more responsive. Not by THAT much, but the little bit extra is definitely welcome. I can 100% tell the difference, especially on the same board. But for me the deal maker is the ankle strap. I'd get Genesis over Malavita even if only for the ankle strap and like I said, I use Genesis straps on my Malavitas.
> 
> ...


I have a chronically weak ankle from numerous sprains over the years, so I tend to prefer stiff boots (made stiffer by the Remind Solution liners I put in them) and tend to prefer bindings that run a little on the softer side for my riding style in part because I find a lot of stiff bindings to be uncomfortable, especially on the chairlift ride. The one exception being Now Drives.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

linvillegorge said:


> I have a chronically weak ankle from numerous sprains over the years, so I tend to prefer stiff boots (made stiffer by the Remind Solution liners I put in them) and tend to prefer bindings that run a little on the softer side for my riding style in part because I find a lot of stiff bindings to be uncomfortable, especially on the chairlift ride. The one exception being Now Drives.


I am the exact same way with a weak ankle + stiff boots. The Union Falcors are probably my favorite binding to have on the lift (weird sounding I know...) since they're light weight and don't really dig any way.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> Yea, I wanna get some bindings with color in them now. I'm tired of my plain drab black ones!


I grabbed some red Genesis last year (on sale) which I probably didn't need for sole reason of the funky colour.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> I have a chronically weak ankle from numerous sprains over the years, so I tend to prefer stiff boots (made stiffer by the Remind Solution liners I put in them) and tend to prefer bindings that run a little on the softer side for my riding style in part because I find a lot of stiff bindings to be uncomfortable, especially on the chairlift ride. The one exception being Now Drives.


Yeah I ride stiff boots as well. And last season had custom Intuition liners which were awesome. Super stiff, super comfortable. Will use the same liners once my boots start getting soft.

For bindings and boards I have different... from med to med-stiff depending on the board, but still pretty interchangeable.


----------



## aldenowens (Jan 6, 2014)

CelliniKS said:


> Given the choice would you guys go for a 2018 Burton Malavita for $255, or a 2019 Burton Genesis for $280?


It all depends on your riding style. Both bindings could be ridden all mountain, but the Malavita is better for someone who tends to be more of a freestyle type rider. Genesis leans more all mountain freeride.

I own both and have the Malavita on my twin board and it is a great match. If you go with the Malavita you can call Buton and order the 2019 toe straps for $18 each. Thats what I did. Although it will increase your price point, as mentioned by other posters they are totally worth it.


----------

